
In Search of Time’s Origin (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/9/time/in-search-of-times-origin
======
pdonis
I notice there is no link to any actual peer-reviewed papers describing this
research. I'm always skeptical of pop science writers' interpretations if I
can't read the underlying science for myself to see whether it matches up
reasonably well.

~~~
cwp
Well, she does tell whose work she's summarizing. Shouldn't be hard to track
down the papers if you really want to.

~~~
pdonis
_> she does tell whose work she's summarizing. Shouldn't be hard to track down
the papers if you really want to._

If they're not behind a paywall; I'm not currently in academia. Also I would
have to guess which specific papers are being referenced. But the point is
that a reputable science journalist shouldn't make me do that work. She
already knows which papers she's summarizing. She should link to them, or at
least give specific journal references.

------
pif
> What happened before the Big Bang?

We are still trying to understand what happened in the first 10^-43 seconds
_after_ the Big Bang.

~~~
cpr
"First there was nothing, and then it exploded." ;-)

It's really a metaphysical question: since all matter is contingent being, and
therefore doesn't exist by necessity, what brought it into being?

